# Les noms des contacts n'apparaissent pas dans Messages (seulement les numéros)



## AAmadeus (26 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Triste histoire de vol de Macbook dans un bar avant-hier ...
Bref, je me suis racheté un Macbook Pro 13' et l'ai configuré depuis (cela détonne !).
Cependant, lorsque je synchronise mon iPhone avec l'application Messages de mon Macbook, les numéros des contacts apparaissent mais pas leurs noms (image ci-contre) sauf dans de rares exceptions.
Étrangement, les initiales des contacts apparaissent bien dans les bulles à gauche.
iCloud est bien activé sur mon iPhone et sur mon MacBook.
Savez-vous comment je peux résoudre ce problème s'il vous plaît ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## guytoon48 (26 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,
Vire ce fichier joint au + vite qui n'est pas suffisamment... anonyme!


----------



## AAmadeus (31 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour Guytoon48,
Comment puis-je procéder ? 
Je n'arrive pas à modifier le message initial.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## fraisdos (4 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,
Essayer d'ouvrir contacts et de désactiver le compte Gmail.


----------

